# The Butter Bean at 17.5 weeks!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Dude be growin' like a weed! Over 40 lbs already 




































I need to get registered with USCA this year so I can get a scorebook for him, and start his training for the SV ring. I plan on getting his show ratings.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Holy cow, look at him, he's gotten so big. He looks good Xeph, really good.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Very pretty boy!!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Doesn't even look like the same dog! O.O he's gotten so big and handsome!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good grief! He grew like a weed! He is gorgeous for sure though!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

He is growing pretty quickly, lol.

I am getting sick of hearing "He's going to be HUGE!" He's going to have a lot of substance, but he will be in standard. His bone is MASSIVE, but he is overall very lean and very lanky right now.

I get it, he's a big puppy. I live with him, I know


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Here's what he looked like just 6.5 weeks ago










And the dude I brought home at 8 weeks









Love this puppy.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Geez Xeph what are you feedin that boy, miracle grow? lol.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well, I told the last people that asked that he eats babies (since that seems to be what people think when I tell them he can't be petted while he's working).

They're apparently extremely nourishing.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Well, I told the last people that asked that he eats babies (since that seems to be what people think when I tell them he can't be petted while he's working).
> 
> They're apparently extremely nourishing.


LMAO, apparently.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

BRING ME MORE BABIES!!!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

His face already looks grown-up.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow! What a great looking guy! He's grown soooo much, and so quick!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Xeph said:


> BRING ME MORE BABIES!!!!


You owe me a new monitor, Xeph!

You have the most gorgeous GSDs. I has a jealous.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> You owe me a new monitor, Xeph!


Then I have done my job xD



> You have the most gorgeous GSDs. I has a jealous.


Why thank you! I have at least one from every line in my house right now, lol


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

He is just so gorgeous! I LOVE his head.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I miss the massive puppy paws!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Lovely boy.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks  I need to get you guys some video of him. He's hilariously serious for his age, but every now and then he shows some "real" puppyness.

His current favorite game that he plays independently is to roll his kong around himself, bark at it, and then grab it. Lather rinse repeat. It's the bark that gets me every time xD


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

He is SO gorgeous!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Took the Butter Bean in to be weighed today. 45.5 lbs at 18 weeks x.x INSANITY!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

He really is a butter bean, lol.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

He's a chunky monkey for sure


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

He is take-my-breath-away gorgeous!



Xeph said:


> Well, I told the last people that asked that he eats babies (since that seems to be what people think when I tell them he can't be petted while he's working).
> 
> They're apparently extremely nourishing.


LOL


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

A SABLE! I love Sables! Wow, looking at the pic from 6 weeks ago compared to the most recent pic, he definitely has gown a TON. How big (weight) do you think he'll get?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm expecting 90-95 lbs lean, give or take a couple pounds


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I swoon over him *swoon*


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Dude's gonna be a hunk when he's grown, I'll tell you what 

There are big things in store for the Butter Bean. Big, big things. Just like with Unkie Strauss.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

He looks awsome!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Took the Butter Bean in to be weighed today. 45.5 lbs at 18 weeks x.x INSANITY!


I think you're gonna need a bigger boat....


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

He is so, so gorgeous. Is this the dog that came from Eichenluft? And that will be your next service dog? (I'm piecing things together from other threads I remember reading.)


----------



## magicmike (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice, this dog has good body structure...


----------



## JonTempleton (Apr 26, 2012)

This is a German Sheperd? I want one.


----------

